# Maybe if I had more drugs he would make sense...



## RadiomanATL (Feb 26, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53hiHAkK6KA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53hiHAkK6KA[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 26, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaK3hEJiX0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaK3hEJiX0[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 26, 2011)

Cocaine....it's a helluva drug.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2011)

If you had more drugs, you would ...well... 

Close that door sporto...chuckle...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> If you had more drugs, you would ...well...
> 
> Close that door sporto...chuckle...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PR_rzF8ofw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PR_rzF8ofw[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 26, 2011)

So it's just the quantity, eh?  I guess this recession is hitting everybody pretty hard.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> So it's just the quantity, eh?  I guess this recession is hitting everybody pretty hard.



I can only afford two crack pipes a week. Times are difficult and opportunities are sparse.


----------



## anuthervoice (Feb 26, 2011)

I am disappoint.
Thought fer sure this thread would include Alex Jones and Charlie Sheen.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 26, 2011)

anuthervoice said:


> I am disappoint.
> Thought fer sure this thread would include Alex Jones and Charlie Sheen.



Charlie Sheen has a weird last name. I mean...pick something like 'Miller' or 'Barber'... those make sense...but 'Sheen'?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 26, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> anuthervoice said:
> 
> 
> > I am disappoint.
> ...



I think Martin Sheen picked it.


----------



## Huh? (Feb 27, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> anuthervoice said:
> 
> 
> > I am disappoint.
> ...



Smoke some more sunshine.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Cocaine....it's a helluva drug.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 27, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > So it's just the quantity, eh?  I guess this recession is hitting everybody pretty hard.
> ...



The only crack I like is butt-crack.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53hiHAkK6KA





Gunny!


----------

